# Time for a new watch..suggestions?



## rickdi (Jun 6, 2009)

I have an old Citizen watch w/no frills.  It tells em the time, day and date.  I have worn it almost daily for 13 years and I am on its 5th band.  Lately, it has been losing time and the day will not adjust manually for me.  Basically, I definitely got my money's worth out of this watch.

I have been looking for a new watch, but almost everything I see is a half-inch thick and huge.  I am a pretty simple person.  I would like another stainless steel watch that does not cost an arm and a leg.  I spent $100 or so on the last one.

Any suggestions?


----------



## travelover (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't wear a watch anymore, but had amazing luck with Seikos - I got tired of wearing them before they quit. That said, Even my cheap Timex watches seemed to last forever.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 7, 2009)

Why even buy a watch nowadays?  Why not just use your cell phone?

Nowadays, every cell phone will display the day, date and time, and all of them have built in calculators and calendars.

In a few years, your cell phone will also be a portable computer.


----------



## rickdi (Jun 7, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Why even buy a watch nowadays?  Why not just use your cell phone?
> 
> Nowadays, every cell phone will display the day, date and time, and all of them have built in calculators and calendars.
> 
> In a few years, your cell phone will also be a portable computer.



I have a Blackberry.  It does quite a bit.

It is much easier to glance at my wrist than dig out the phone.  My phone is not always with me at work.  My wrist is.


----------



## midunno (Jun 25, 2009)

i like those timex indiglos for work..   they usually last me a year or so before the band gets so bad i have to get a new one.       simple watch an not expensive at all.  seiko makes a tough watch too though!


----------



## homefish (Jul 3, 2009)

I just use a cheap-o Casio when I wear a watch.  It is something that I don't mind ruining.


----------



## djbig (Jul 24, 2009)

I second using a good cell phone as a watch


----------



## spec_j (Sep 11, 2009)

whats a watch? I thought thats what cellphones were for?


----------



## leeza09 (Sep 14, 2009)

you can go for Titan brand as you already have citizen. it will be economical too. since you already used to seeing time in your watch you will find it difficult to change that pattern.


----------



## Billvila (Sep 14, 2009)

Cell Phone. If only there was a wrist mount. I wish we could make pocket watches popular again. I enjoy the Train Conductor Look.


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a Citizen Eco-Drive. Been an awesome watch without a problem.


----------

